# [CLOSED!] Bonbon is crafting: cherry rug



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

On my island of *Óhana*, the Peppy rabbit *Bonbon* is crafting: *cherry rug*.

If you are interested in visiting, for this DIY, please let me know (in the comments).

When arriving on the island, please wait for representative Candy. You will be taken to Bonbon’s house and, afterward, taken back to the airport.

_Fair warning:_ Fellow islander Lucha will be leaving. He is not in boxes. So, he will be in boxes the next game date.


----------



## drchoo (May 13, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

I will send PMs with the Dodo Codes to forum members @ Posts #02 and #03.


----------



## Darkina (May 13, 2020)

I would like to visit too please, if you're still open.


----------



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

Darkina said:


> I would like to visit too please, if you're still open.



I will send you a PM for the Dodo Code.


----------



## Candy83 (May 13, 2020)

*UPDATE: Wednesday, May 13, 2020 @ 04:05 p.m. ET

Thread is now closed!*


----------

